# Do you have the new HD authorization charges



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

It seems that the delay may be to do with the new charges.

Rather than fill other threads with these posts I thought it would be best to start a post to see who hasnt had them.

Also we can see if there is some order in which D* are activating accounts.

AFAIK the new charges will only appear on accounts with an H20 or HR20 as these are the only ones that would hold up the D10 channels - though I may be wrong.

For those who are not aware of the charges you should see on your recent activity a charge and then a credit for HD Access (with no tax). You may also see StarzHD charge, CinemaxHD and SportsHD all for $0 (only if you subscribe to these SD channels now or are on the Premier Pack).

Edit: Some people are seeing tax with their HD Access. It isnt relevent. Just to see if you get the partial month charge and credit. If it is on your billing cycle day then you may not see the charge and credit.

You can find these on your account on D*s site at
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/account/myAccountViewActivity.jsp

In order to work out if there is an order please post the first letter of your last name, your billing cycle date (ie statement date) and the date the charges were added (if they were).

Mine is:
Account Name: S
Billing Date: 14th
Charges Added: 13th

*After the 9300/1 test last night a lot of people had the 721 not authorized charge. While some called CSRs a lot went online to their account and went into the Change My Programming area. Even though they did not make any changes to the HD Access (some packages dont make it visible or allow you to change it if it is visible) just going in there and saving with no changes resulted in the HD Access credit/debit charges and the 721 disappeared. So maybe you want to try that. NOTE: Be careful you do not change any of your programming accidently.*


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

I have premier w/ no extra (new) hd charges.

Mine is:
Account Name: C
Billing Date: 16th
Charges Added: NA


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Last Initial: C
Billing Cycle Date: 12th
Date Charges Added: I have only my normal HD access fee on the scheduled date (I don't subscribe to HBO, etc)
Package: Total Choice Plus with HD access
(I thought package type might be a good field to know too - perhaps they're working on certain packages first?)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes I have them, I'm sorry I can't give you billing information.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Account Name: W
Billing Date: 20th
Charges Added: 14th
Programming: Premier + HD


----------



## left jeff (Jan 30, 2007)

yes.

W
12th

_09/16/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007 HD Access	$-2.33	$0.00
09/16/2007 HD Access	$2.33	$0.00_

I have the HR20-700 and Total Choice Plus.


----------



## sandl (Jan 31, 2007)

09/12/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access $7.66 $0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-7.66	$0.00


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe there is something I don't understand about D*'s site. Untill recently I could always view my bill on line, now they want me to activate on-line bill payment, which I don't want, to see my recent activity. Any way around this? Thanks


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Account Name: R
Billing Date: 7th
Charges Added: 13th


09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx Bourne Supremacy - Charge $0.01 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx HBO - Disconnect Adj $-8.67 $-0.43 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx STARZ - Charge $8.00 $0.40 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.66 $-0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $7.66 $0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $7.66 $0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $39.86 $1.99 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HBO - Charge $9.97 $0.50 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.66 $-0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $-39.86 $-1.99 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.66 $-0.38 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HBO - Disconnect Adj $-9.97 $-0.50 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $-0.23 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $7.66 $0.38 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx Additional Receiver - Disconnect Adj $-3.99 $-0.20 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $7.99 $0.40 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.99 $-0.40


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

davring said:


> Maybe there is something I don't understand about D*'s site. Untill recently I could always view my bill on line, now they want me to activate on-line bill payment, which I don't want, to see my recent activity. Any way around this? Thanks


Yeah, me too. I want that paper copy every month. So I can't see my stuff.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I do not have the items, but I do have Plus HD-DVR service. I'm thinking that the new HD Access is already included in this one package and no items are necessary.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Yes I have the charges for the HD pack and Starz. I cannot give out billing info.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Account Name: G
Billing Date: 22nd
Charges added:12th


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

They all appeared on my account this morning they were not there last night.


----------



## Zippy (Jan 14, 2007)

Premier w/ no extra (new) hd charges.

Mine is:
Account Name: M
Billing Date: 25th
Charges Added: NA

:nono2:


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Account name G
Billing date 30th
Added 19th


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Account Name: C
Billing Date: 3rd
Charges Added: 10th


----------



## Boleyc (Mar 5, 2007)

Current Charges for Service Period 09/17/07 - 10/16/07 
09/17/07 10/16/07 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS Monthly 51.99 
09/17/07 10/16/07 HD Access Monthly 9.99 
09/17/07 10/16/07 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 5.99 
Fees 
09/18/07 Leased Receiver 4.99 
AMOUNT DUE $0.00 

No extra charges/credits on my account. Last initial: B.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Yeah, me too. I want that paper copy every month. So I can't see my stuff.


You can always print the paper copy yourself (at your expense of course).


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I do not have the items, but I do have Plus HD-DVR service. I'm thinking that the new HD Access is already included in this one package and no items are necessary.


I have that package too and the charges showed up on mine.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Last name: S
Statement Date 12th
Nothing added
acct number from 1995
TC+ w/locals( this is the one change I have seen but not in recent activity I now have a line that says locals HD, but we do not have hd LIL availble here)
HBO
ST+SF
HD
DVR service


----------



## Googer (Jan 12, 2007)

Service: PLUS HD DVR

Account Name: L
Billing Date: 6th
Charges Added: NA


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Today was my autopay day and the showed up this morning right before my payment went through.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

*I don't know as I got my HR20 Friday 9/14/07. Maybe you guys can figure it out.*
Mine is:
Service: Premier
Account Name: N
Billing Date: 18th
Charges Added: ????? Maybe

*Last bill:*

09/18/2007

Start End Description Amount 
Previous Balance 0.00 
09/18/07 Payment - Thank You - Amer Expr -145.58 
Current Charges for Service Period 09/17/07 - 10/16/07 
09/17/07 10/16/07 PREMIER Monthly 99.99 
09/17/07 10/16/07 DIRECTV Protection Plan Advanced Product $7.99 Monthly 7.99 
09/17/07 10/16/07 HD Access Monthly 9.99 
09/17/07 10/16/07 DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99/mo Incl Base Pkg 0.00 
Fees 
09/06/07 $19.95 Delivery and Handling 19.95 
09/18/07 Additional Receiver 4.99 
09/18/07 Leased Receiver 4.99 
Adjustments & Credits 
09/06/07 HD Access Credit -9.99 
09/15/07 HD Access Credit -9.99 
09/14/07 09/16/07 DIRECTV DVR Service Partial Month Charge 0.00 
09/14/07 Leased Receiver 0.50 
Taxes 
Sales Tax 2.01 
Communications Service Tax 15.15 
AMOUNT DUE $0.00

*RECENT ACTIVITY:*

Recent Transactions View your Last StatementDate Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx - Payment - CCard $-145.58 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxXXXX Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.66 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxXXXX DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $7.99 $0.48 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxXXXX PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $13.17 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxXXXX HD Access $9.99 $1.32 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxXXXX Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30

*Can someone please tell me if I have the charge?* The bill is a mess because I had my HR20 installed on 9/14/07. Also I am waiting on the "engineering Charge" for the VOD.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

D*'s site has gone down again.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Account Name: H
Billing Date: 9/28
Charges Added: 9/18


----------



## Boleyc (Mar 5, 2007)

davring said:


> D*'s site has gone down again.


Nope, browsing it right now...


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I voted no, but should have been yes.
My Info.

Account Name: Y
Billing Cycle : 20th (today)
Added: 19th


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Had it since the 12th. Total Choice Premier account.


09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx	Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$9.99	$0.00


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I had the following charges added 9/16. Last name starts with "R".

09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$9.99	$1.32

I also have HBO and Showtime (for some reason) but don't see those.


----------



## kashmir56 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have PREMIER and the following charges have shown up for my HD boxes, no recent activity on the 3 non-HD ones. SO this is telling me it isn't going to cost anything extra for me to get Starx/Cinemax/Sports HD, just need them turned on!

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 HD Access $6.66 $0.88 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx8519 Leased Receiver $3.33 $0.20 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx6575 Additional Receiver - Charge $3.99 $0.53 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 HD Access $-8.33 $-1.10 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 HD Access $8.33 $1.10 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5608 GAME LOUNGE - Charge $59.95 $7.90


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Account Name: H
Account Number : Begins with 45*****
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx6944 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx6944 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx6944 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx6944 HD Access $-7.33 $-0.44 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx6944 HD Access $7.33 $0.44


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

Billing summary:

09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx8340 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx9146 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx0414 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.00 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx0414 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $69.99 $4.20 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx2245 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx0414 Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.30 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx0414 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.30 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx0414 HBO - Charge $13.00 $0.78 


Last name "D"
Billing date 21


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Had Sports, Starz and Cinemax since 9/11


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Acct name G

09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 HD Access $-8.33 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 HD Access $8.33 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 DIRECTV DVR Service $-5.59 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx - Payment - CCard $-106.98 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 HD Access $9.99 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx7821 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx7771 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.30 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.30 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx5325 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $2.59 $0.00


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

alwayscool; said:


> *I don't know as I got my HR20 Friday 9/14/07. Maybe you guys can figure it out.*
> *RECENT ACTIVITY:*
> 
> Recent Transactions View your Last StatementDate Access Card Description Amount Tax
> ...


Doesnt look like it - you should see StarzHD and the others on your recent activity. Even though you have the HR20 on the 14th it would be activated then too. You may be soon.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

9/13 hd access -$8.33
9/13 hd access $8.33


----------



## blspear (Nov 14, 2006)

09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx8222	Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx8222	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx8222	HD Access	$-2.33	$-0.14
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx8222	HD Access	$2.33	$0.14


----------



## CCDMan (Jul 26, 2007)

No changes on my account. It did help to check, however, since they had failed to remove the H20 from my account - I had upgraded to the HR20 last month.

While I was at it I asked about the HD package and that CSR said they had no new projected date. Of course, that information is probably just as worthless as all the other CSR information that folks have been getting...


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I think the original post may be wrong. It says you should see on your recent activity a charge and then a credit for HD Access (with no tax). Mine had tax on it. Maybe not everyone gets charged taxes, I don't know.

HD access Amount $3.00 Tax $0.15
HD access Amount $-3.00 Tax $-0.15


----------



## lyonske (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, I've got them too. 
Last initial L.

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $3.33 $0.00


----------



## Wrangler3 (Jun 27, 2007)

This is what my recent activity looks like:

09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 HD Access $3.33 $0.21 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $25.66 $1.60 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 HD Access $-3.66 $-0.23 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 TOTAL CHOICE-no locals $-16.50 $-1.03 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 DIRECTV DVR Service $-2.20 $-0.14 

Last name starts with a 'K', statement date 28th.


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Account Name: R
Billing Date: 26th
Charges Added: Not Yet


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

davring said:


> Maybe there is something I don't understand about D*'s site. Untill recently I could always view my bill on line, now they want me to activate on-line bill payment, which I don't want, to see my recent activity. Any way around this? Thanks


Yep, me too!


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Last name: G

09/14/2007	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/14/2007	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/14/2007	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/14/2007	HD Access	$-2.00	$-0.13
09/14/2007	HD Access	$2.00	$0.13


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Bill Name: D
Bill Date: 29th
Acct. Activity: 19th


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

O
18th
Total Choice Plus (grandfathered old package)
No HD charges other than the normal $9.99


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine showed up yesterday. My billing date is the 30th. The weird thing though is that I have Cinemax, but it wasn't listed like it is with others. I only have the HD access charge added and removed, but nothing about premiums.


----------



## kevhow (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't have them yet....

Billing date: 16th
Last name: H


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

Name O
S Date 9/2
B Date 9/10


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Nothing yet I just checked


----------



## skessel (Aug 11, 2006)

No new charges here

Mine is:
Account Name: K
Billing Date: 23rd
Charges Added: NA


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

Account name: C
Billing date: 9/14
Charges: No


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone with PLUS HD DVR had the changes?


----------



## bigshowjoe (Feb 22, 2007)

Account Name: T
Billing Date: 7th
Package: Choice Xtra +HD
Charges added: 13th


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is what showed up online for me:
Account Name: b
Billing Date: 8th
Charges added:13th

(HD Access $-7.99 $0.00 
HD Access $7.99 $0.00)


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Has anyone with PLUS HD DVR had the changes?


Yes


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Is D* going to charge the 8.33 on top of the 9.99we all ready pay with the premier packege and then charge whatever the cost for starz cinamex and sports HD Like on my bill above post 35? 
I heard of the 4.99 access fee charge for some of the new hd channels which wouldnt be that bad. But if they dont inlude starz ciimax and sports hd and added to the access cost to get the hd version Are they then going to take hbo and showtime hd away which are included in my package. 
And what charges will they then be.
I thought if you have the premier package you would be getting the hd channel along with the sd channel if you have the 9.99 hd access charge? 
I guess i will wait and see until the costs get finalized on my bill.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

last: P
cycle: 24th
added: 16th


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-6.99	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$6.99	$0.00

Mine is: C
Billing Date: 1st
Charges Added: 10th
Package: Premier


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> Doesnt look like it - you should see StarzHD and the others on your recent activity. Even though you have the HR20 on the 14th it would be activated then too. You may be soon.


I have premier so why would they charge me for anything seperately? Starz and all the others are included in my package?


----------



## sfmilstead (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes.
Last Initial: M
Cycle: 14th
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

Account Name: S
Billing Date: 9-3
Charges Added: 9-11


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Billing name: M
Charges appeared on 9/11
Package: Choice Plus DVR, Sports, ST, Showtime

To alwayscool: looks like you got the HD reset charges to me. (Who can understand these bills... I think they could be clearer, but hey...)


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes
Last Name: D
Statement Date: 9/18

09/18/2007	xxxxxxxx9046	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/18/2007	xxxxxxxx9046	HD Access	$9.99	$0.70


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

My last name starts with: H
I have the acces charge but, no credit for it.
My billing cycle is on the 17th.

09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine is:
Account Name: H
Billing Date: 8/26/07
Charges Added: 9/17/07


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

Premier
Billing Date 9/28
Account Name: T

09/18/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/18/2007 HD Access $3.33 $0.00


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

mine showed up on the 19th


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> Is D* going to charge the 8.33 on top of the 9.99we all ready pay with the premier packege and then charge whatever the cost for starz cinamex and sports HD Like on my bill above post 35?
> I heard of the 4.99 access fee charge for some of the new hd channels which wouldnt be that bad. But if they dont inlude starz ciimax and sports hd and added to the access cost to get the hd version Are they then going to take hbo and showtime hd away which are included in my package.
> And what charges will they then be.
> I thought if you have the premier package you would be getting the hd channel along with the sd channel if you have the 9.99 hd access charge?
> I guess i will wait and see until the costs get finalized on my bill.


The premier plus HD Access is all you will need. The other charges you are seeing on the recent activity we believe are for the authorization for your receiver. You wont be charged for them and they wont appear on your bill.

We think (and i stress think) that the activity we are seeing needs to be done once on each account in order to get the new mpeg4 channels.

Although the HD Access is the same name on your bill, i believe that it is a different beast in the D* system so they are removing the old one and adding the new one.

I also believe you will need the premium channel HD charge (eg Starz HD) added once on your account to be able to get it. If you ever drop the package at any time i believe that this will also result in a credit of the same package (for $0) on your account. This is the quickest way for receivers to authorize that channel. You wont ever see it on your bill as it is $0. It probably wont need to be added monthly to your recent activity either. This is all speculation on my part so please dont hold me (or D*) to anything.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone *REALLY* know what is going on? I see people saying YES because they had the charge for HD Access removed and added. I see other people saying YES because they had HD Sports, HD Cinemax, and HD Starz added.

Very confused

*I THINK THIS IS JUST MORE SPECULATION !* Everyone here has gone *CRAZY* abut these new HD channels.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't really review my charges as my bill goes through Qwest


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

alwayscool said:


> I have premier so why would they charge me for anything seperately? Starz and all the others are included in my package?


Purely for receiver authorization.

When you tune to a channel the receiver has to authorize it. It looks at your package plus extras.

Currently if you have HD Access then you automatically get all the HD programs. If you have any premiums (or Premier) I would believe that initially you were also given an item for $0 in recent activity for HBO HD, SHO HD etc. For authorization.

With the launch of the new HD then the old HD Access in the system is wrong. Now you will only get the HD versions of your SD package. So there is in fact an HD Access version for each package - all have a different ID for the receiver but the same user friendly name.

You also need the one time authorizations for the other premium channels. This will be one offs as was HBO HD etc. Only new subs for that package will see it in their recent activity. It is $0 so wont appear on your bill. Purely internal system stuff.

It means your receiver authorizes you quicker. Instead of saying do you have this package AND the HD access (2 questions) it will say do you have this HD Package (1 question) which will authorize you quicker so you can see the channel so you will be happy (plus 50% less chance of something going wrong).


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Account Name: C
Billing Date: 3rd
Charges added: Sep 11
HD Access: $-7.33 $0.00 
HD Access: $7.33 $0.00
Sports HD Charge $0.00
Cinemax HD Charge: $0.00
Starz HD Charge: $0.00


----------



## HDMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if there has to be an adjustment (offsetting credit and new charge), or will a new HD charge for the current billing period be the "new service"?

My recurring monthly charge for HD Access appeared on 9/16, but no other ajustments since then.

Mike


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.50 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 HD Access $8.33 $0.50 
S


----------



## deltadave (Sep 17, 2006)

Got 'em...

Last name: V
Preimier with ST and Superfan
Billing date: 29th
Addes: 18th

09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx0722 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx0722 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx0722 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx0722 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx0722 HD Access $3.33 $0.00 
08/29/2007 xxxxxxxx0722 HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.0


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

S.
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.50 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx9215 HD Access $8.33 $0.50


----------



## mocha2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Account Name: M
Billing Date: 21st
Charges Added: 14th
Programming: Premier + HD


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

Last Name; R
Last Billing Date: 9/7
No HD charges/credits out of the ordinary.
TC Plus programming, HD Access, DVR


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine is:
Account Name: C
DIRECTV DVR Service
HBO and STARZ
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
HD Access
NFL SUNDAY TICKET
NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan
Billing Date: 30th
Charges Added: Not added


----------



## Tbettini (Aug 1, 2007)

Last Name C
Account Updated 9/16


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

F1 Fan said:


> It seems that the delay may be to do with the new charges.


I still can't understand why people believe this. Personally, I think that's rubbish.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

The_Geyser said:


> Yep, me too!


If you have an online account you should be able to see the charges without moving to paperless billing. Look under "View Activity Since Last Bill" in the My Account section.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> The premier plus HD Access is all you will need. The other charges you are seeing on the recent activity we believe are for the authorization for your receiver. You wont be charged for them and they wont appear on your bill.
> 
> We think (and i stress think) that the activity we are seeing needs to be done once on each account in order to get the new mpeg4 channels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clearifacation. It makes since anyways


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $7.66 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.66 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $7.66 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $4.59 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $-4.59 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.66 $0.00

Last initial C, 9/6 bill cycle.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Last Name: L
Statement Date: 29th

09/19/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 HD Access $3.33 $0.00


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have Premier with HD Access. All of these charges also appeared on my bill on the 19th. All are $0.0.


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

Account Name: L
Billing Date: 28
Charges Added: 19


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

HDMike said:


> Does anyone know if there has to be an adjustment (offsetting credit and new charge), or will a new HD charge for the current billing period be the "new service"?
> 
> My recurring monthly charge for HD Access appeared on 9/16, but no other ajustments since then.
> 
> Mike


Mine was the same - i didnt get the credit for HD access (just the premiums as I am on Premier). I would think any new billing cycle over the past few days will not have the adjustment. I would think the normal HD Access charge you see is in fact the new HD Access charge for your package.

Remember they are (probably) different IDs in the system but just have the same user friendly name that we see.

I would think that some time next year we will see a different package - eg. Premier HD, Total Choice HD with it all in. But during this transition phase they need to do something they know will work.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I still can't understand why people believe this. Personally, I think that's rubbish.


Could these "ghost" charges indicate a upgrade to the D* billing software? Once they open up HD access to all customers, they need a way to differentiate the old ones if they are moving towards a new tier system.

I'm not making excuses for them, but maybe the hardware and broadcast engineers got their job done on time, but the Operations and Accounting department dropped the ball. Regardless, whoever is running this HD release as a Project Manager is the one to blame along with the Marketing Manager who passed on the 19th date to the CSR's. D* should review their internal communication policies and hire better Middle Management.


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0870 HD Access $7.66 $0.63 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0870 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0870 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0870 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0870 HD Access $-7.66 $-0.63 


Yes, been here for a while.


----------



## JoeNY72 (Apr 22, 2007)

Last name: S
Bill date: 11th

9/15 Sports HD charge $0.00 $0.00
9/15 HD Access -$2.33 $0.00
9/15 HD Access -$2.33 $0.00
8/23 HD Access $9.99

Joe


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Billing date: 3rd
Charges/reversals appeared: 10th


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

as of 9/14 I show the extra charges


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Last Name Initial: V
Payment Date: Billing: 17th

09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxx8 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxx8 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxx8 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxx8 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxx8 HD Access $3.33 $0.00 

ACCOUNT: PREMIER + HD + Locals + NFL + Superfan + NBA


----------



## dmbeeson (Feb 9, 2007)

Last name: B
Billing Date: 27th
Charges showed up: 9/18


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Acct Name S
Billed 09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx1832	HD Access $-8.33 $-0.54
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx1832	HD Access	$8.33	$0.54

Billing Date 9/09


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Last name initial: D (duh!)
All on 9/13/2007


----------



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

09/19/2007 HD Access $-4.00 $-0.25
09/19/2007 HD Access	$4.00	$0.25


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

Last name: F
Package: PREMIER
Statement date: 8/30
HD Access added: 9/19
Starz HD Charge added: 9/19
Cinemax HD Charge added 9/19
Sports HD Charge added 9/19

Paul


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Last name: S
Acct. # 97xxxxx
Total Choice Plus
HBO
Showtime
NFLST + Superfan
Statement date 9/8

09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5980 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.69
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx5980	HD Access	$8.33 $0.69

(That's my HR20-700 by the way, obviously). No other recent activity like this.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

I checked this morning and the charges are reflected as "recent activty" on my account dated 9/18/07 which makes sense.

Last name: D
Billing date: 8/28
HD Access and HD Sports items updated on 9/18


----------



## bobo727 (Aug 31, 2007)

Last Name: H
Acct: 14xxxxx
Satement date 3rd
Total Coice Plus

09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx3417 HD Access $-7.33 $-0.46 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxx3417 HD Access $7.33 $0.46 

No other recent activity


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Account Name: F
Billing Date: 29th
Charges Added: 19th

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 HD Access $3.33 $0.00 


My parent's account:

Account name: F
Billing Date: 7th
Charges added: 12th

09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 HD Access $-7.33 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 HD Access $7.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 HD Access $7.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx4731 HD Access $-7.99 $0.00 


Both accounts have Premier package & HD Access on them prior to this!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx2389	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx2389	Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx2389	Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxx2389	HD Access $9.99 $0.55 

Account Name: S
Billing Date: 16th
Charges added: Same Day
Package: Premier


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

Last name starts with N

Yes - have had them since 9/11.


----------



## Greywall (Sep 25, 2006)

9/19 - Charge and subsequent credit of $3.99 for "HD Access"


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

Last Name: M
Statement Date: 9th
Charges Added: 14th
Package: Total Choice Plus w/:

DIRECTV DVR Service
HBO and SHOWTIME
HD Access
NFL SUNDAY TICKET
NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan

Recent Activity:
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-8.33 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $8.33 $0.00 

Only other recent activity is me adding the Showtime Deal this morning.


----------



## alwayscool (Sep 24, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I still can't understand why people believe this. Personally, I think that's rubbish.


+1


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

I have Premier, but no new HD charges.

Last letter of name: V

Bill Date: 09/08/07


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine is:
Account Name: F
Billing Date: 7th
Charges Added: 12th


----------



## HDTV1080p (Feb 15, 2007)

Last Name "M"
Date 9/11/07

No Access charges or credits, but I do have this message on the bottom of my statement.

"HD ACCESS Partial Charge/Credit: We have made some system changes in preparation of launching our exciting new HD channels. The charge/credit you see on your statement does not affect your total monthly bill."


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Last Name: L

No new HD charges, just my normal HD access charge.


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

Last name S
been with D* ussb days early 95 or late94
PREMIER HD ST/SF,EI/SF,Hotpass,DVR
Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 HD Access $-6.99 $-0.38 
09/10/2007 HD Access $6.99 $0.38 
09/02/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Why are there so many different HD Access amounts? 

I have premier + $9.99 HD Access fee, but no credit. I do have Sports HD / Starz HD / Cinemax HD charges all for $0 all dated on 9/16. My statement date is 9/17. Last name starts with M.


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine is:
Account Name: B
Billing Date: 19
Charges Added: 19 / 18

Total Choice Plus, DVR, Protection Plan, HBO and Starz, HD Access

oddly enough, charges added on different days:

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx7910 HD Access $-9.66 $-0.58 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx7910 HD Access $9.66 $0.58 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx7910 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> Why are there so many different HD Access amounts?


I'm pretty sure it's prorated based on when in your billing cycle the charges are being added and removed. For instance, further down that page it has my previous month's activity and that has the usual 9.99 (or 9.95 - can't remember) fee for my prior statement, with no adjustment, just as it should.


----------



## joewdial (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone have the DVR Plus HD package? Have any of you had a credit/debit for that line? Or is it all of those who have HD Access as a seperate line item?


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> In order to work out if there is an order please post the first letter of your last name, your billing cycle date (ie statement date) and the date the charges were added (if they were).


I've got activity on mine ...

Account Name: A
Billing Date: 23rd
Charges Added: 16th


----------



## npm (Aug 31, 2006)

I have two accounts.

I voted No for this account...
Account Name: G
Billing Date: 6th
Charges Added: N/A
Programming: HD DVR PLUS, HBO, SHOWTIME, STARZ and Cinemax
Service Activated 10/2006
Also, I did just add STARZ and Cinemax in prep for the new HD on the 9/14/07


My other account...
Account Name: G
Billing Date: 8th
Charges Added: 13th
Programming: Premier + HD and ST + SF
Service Activated: 10/2003

09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-8.33	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access	$8.33	$0.00


----------



## NewsMag (Jun 5, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> please post the first letter of your last name, your billing cycle date (ie statement date) and the date the charges were added (if they were


Got charges

Account Name: K
Billing Cycle: 21st of the month
Date of Charges: 14th


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Activity here, too:

Name: R
Billing Date: 7th
Charges Added: 13th


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It was on for a long time, then off for about a week, now back on.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Seems like they are doing it by either account numbers (NO! DO NOT POST THEM!) or randomly. It isnt by billing cycle, last name or package.

What is apparent is that there are 30% who dont seem to have these charges. 

I suspect it will be a while longer before we get the channels


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> Seems like they are doing it by either account numbers (NO! DO NOT POST THEM!) or randomly. It isnt by billing cycle, last name or package.
> 
> What is apparent is that there are 30% who dont seem to have these charges.
> 
> I suspect it will be a while longer before we get the channels


Started about 10 days ago so it is averaging about 7% per day. That figures out to about 4 days remaining for the 30% balance. The numbers do seem to have increased in the last few days so I'm hoping it does not take that long.


----------



## slowchange (Aug 28, 2007)

Account Name: S
Billing Date: 19th
Added: 19th

09/20/2007	xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
09/20/2007	xxxxxxxx4467	PREMIER - Charge	$99.99	$0.00
09/20/2007	xxxxxxxx4467	DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge	$5.99	$0.42
09/20/2007	xxxxxxxx7204	Additional Receiver - Charge	$4.99	$0.00
09/20/2007	xxxxxxxx0734	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.35
09/19/2007	xxxxxxxx4467	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/19/2007	xxxxxxxx4467	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/19/2007	xxxxxxxx4467	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/19/2007	xxxxxxxx4467	HD Access	$9.99	$0.00


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

starzhd,sportshd,cinemaxhd
added & credited the 17th
billing date 27th


----------



## rjdude (Mar 9, 2005)

Account Name: G
Billing Date: 22nd
Charges Added: 15th

09/15/2007 xxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/15/2007 xxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/15/2007 xxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/15/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-2.33 $0.00 
09/15/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $2.33 $0.00


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

joewdial said:


> Anyone have the DVR Plus HD package? Have any of you had a credit/debit for that line? Or is it all of those who have HD Access as a seperate line item?


For the third time, Yes I have the DVR Plus HD package and have the credit/debit charges.


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

Account Name: S
Billing Date: 18th
HD Access Added: 9/18

No credit/debits, though.


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Name: C
Billing Date: 21st

09/10/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/10/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007 Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/10/2007 HD Access	$-6.99	$0.00
09/10/2007 HD Access	$6.99	$0.00


----------



## BisonZeke (Oct 25, 2006)

Mine is:
Account Name: W
Billing Date: 30th
Charges Added: 19th


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

I continue to believe that this is the holdup (pure guess of course). Two things added to otherwise oft repeated rationales:

1. One of the calls reported to a CSR on the 19th was the CSR's reply that "it was scheduled to go live today, but they delayed it because not enough people had signed up for the High Def package" or something like that. I don't believe that to be true as stated, but it could be an imperfect explaination of not enough accounts have been authorized.

2. I can see them debatiing till the last moment the idea of going live with a huge call in burden from those who had not been authorized, or delaying going live to reduce the backlog. Arguments could be made for either way, but they probably figured if they get it fixed quickly the short delay would have fewer repurcussions down the line.

Just speculating people, but isn't that always fun?


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine is:
Account Name: S
Billing Date: 10th
Charges Added: Not Yet

It shows, in part below:

Statement Date:
09/10/07

Recent Transactions View your Last Statement
Date Access Card Description Amount Tax
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx	- Monthly Bill	$0.00	$0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx9308	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx3008	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$51.99	$0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx3008	DIRECTV DVR Service	$5.99	$0.00
09/11/2007	xxxxxxxx3008	DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge	$5.99	$0.00
09/10/2007	xxxxxxxx3008	HD Access	$9.99	$0.00


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Account Name: W
Billing Date: 23rd
Charges Added: 15th


----------



## egodow (Aug 29, 2007)

Account Name: G
Billing Date: 20th
HD Access Added: 9/14


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Account Name: T

No HD Access charges

BUT

Have a "To Our Valued Customer: - Charge - $0.00"
entry dated 8/30. I have no idea what in the heck
that entry is all about.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Account Name: B
Billing Date: 20th
Charges Added: 09/13/2007


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Yup for a couple weeks now.


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine showed up on the 17th
Premier with HD access and HR20-700


----------



## mrrydogg (Sep 15, 2007)

Just had my charges added today, this morning actually!

Yay for me.


----------



## S1nned (Sep 7, 2007)

Last Name starts with M.
HR20-700 installed 9/7.
First one died before the installer left, so he went to truck got another and had the first one removed and second added.
Had HD Acess for more than a year (HR10-250...)

Activity as of just now:

09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx6807 Leased Receiver $2.16 $0.17 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx4950 Leased Receiver $-2.16 $-0.17 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/07/2007 xxxxxxxx4950 Leased Receiver $2.16 $0.17 
09/04/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 $19.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge $19.95 $1.55 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx - Payment - CCard $-84.45 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0071 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $51.99 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $7.99 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 Network: CBS from NYC $1.50 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 Network: NBC from NYC $1.50 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 Network: ABC from NYC $1.50 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx3037 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/21/2007 xxxxxxxx0220 HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

As you can see below, I voted NO!! Also of interest to note is that there was no strange charges prior to the 11th either...



> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: CBS from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: ABC from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00
> ...


The last name begins with an S, and the account number starts with a 17.

~Alan


----------



## cts33fan (Sep 1, 2007)

Got mine the 16th, the same date as my bill:

09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Account Name: H
Billing Date: 15th
Charges Added: Nothing unusual on my account.


----------



## dalepm (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine is:
Account Name: M
Billing Date: 10th
Charges Added: 14th


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> AFAIK the new charges will only appear on accounts with an H20 or HR20 as these are the only ones that would hold up the D10 channels - though I may be wrong.


I think you are correct. I have online access to 3 different accounts. My personal account that has HR20's had the activity. The other 2 accounts that have HD Access, but no H(R)20's has not shown any activity.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

Account Name: R
Billing Date: 30th
Charges Added: 19th
Programming: Premier + HD


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

There might be something to going by account number, my charges were done on the 10th and I am a 10 year plus customer with a low account number


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

It looks like if the activation was a day within your bill, they simply put in the 9.99 HD access code without a prorate. 

At this point there is no way to tell if this is the "correct" HD Access unless another HD pack like cinemax or spots HD is on there also.


----------



## LarryA (Sep 5, 2006)

Last name starts with A. The charges were put through on September 12th for HD, Cinemax HD, Sportspack HD, and Starz HD.


----------



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

Name P
S Date 8/20
B Date 9/14


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Account Name: H
Billing Date: 27th
Charges Added: 18th
Programming: Premier + HD

Sports HD - Charge 0.00
Cinemax HD - Charge 0.00
Starz HD - Charge 0.00
HD Access -3.00
HD Access 3.00


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Name F
Changes on the 10th
Statement 2nd


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is what I have:

DIRECTV DVR Service
DIRECTV Protection Plan
Network: CBS HD
Network: FOX HD
PREMIER
HD Access
ESPN GAMEPLAN
NFL SUNDAY TICKET
NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan

Plus:

Sports HD - Charge
Cinemax HD - Charge
Starz HD - Charge
HD Access

This was on the account today- 09/20/2007 xxxxxxxx - HD Access Credit $-9.99 $0.00


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fascinating...

During the day I checked my account in the morning, and twice in the afternoon.

The first one of the day had HD Access on (9am)

The second did not have it on (1pm)

The latest one had HD Access back on (5 minutes ago)

Something is hokey here...they must be doing some customer database updates in advance of the new HD channels.... :eek2:  :lol:


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

yes, i have them since the the 10th


----------



## aragdog (May 31, 2007)

I could care less about anyone's bill. Just has anyone gotten the HD new channels??? Simple question???


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

They owe me $10


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

aragdog said:


> I could care less about anyone's bill. Just has anyone gotten the HD new channels??? Simple question???


Pretty sure there will be about 100 brand new threads going once somebody starts receiving the new channels.....shouldn't be hard to miss.


----------



## powerplay (Jun 3, 2003)

Bill Date: 9/10/07 Checked today 
HD Access $9.99 $0.00
Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

HD-DVR plus which just began a new cycle today, there's nothing there indicating a new charge....


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I got the Stars and Cinemax HD's showing up on my activity too.

Did anyone else notice that when you go to Directv's site and click the HD box on the main page, and then click "Packages" it doesn't show HDnet or HDnet movies as "Now Available." But yet it shows "HBOHDWest" as "Now Available." Since when? I'm not getting anything but the East feed! What channel is it on?


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine is:
Account Name: E
Billing Date: 3rd
Charges Added: 10th


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

All i see is the sports HD charge  


09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx - OneTime EFT Pay $-130.76 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 SPORTS - Charge $12.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $51.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx6879 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $45.80 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx5129 HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

jimmyv2000 said:


> All i see is the sports HD charge
> 
> 09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx - OneTime EFT Pay $-130.76 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
> ...


Your base package doesn't have movie channels does it? That is why you don't see Starz HD & Cinemax HD listed! You seem to have the Sports Pack, hence the Sports HD, so you'll be able to get the HD RSNs, when they go live.


----------



## proprietor2 (Dec 31, 2006)

"W"
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx2982 HD Access $-2.33 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx2982 HD Access $2.33 $0.00


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine is:
Account Name: S
Billing Date: 18th
Charges Added: 18th

09/18/2007	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/18/2007	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/18/2007	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/18/2007	HD Access	$9.99	$0.00


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

aragdog said:


> I could care less about anyone's bill. Just has anyone gotten the HD new channels??? Simple question???


I really think this is the root of the problem.

Just intuition - no facts here


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I think I might have the best charge ever. 

09/13/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Thank you for Choosing DIRECTV - Charge $0.00 

That one is a legitimate charge on my activity on Directv.com. I was rolling when I saw that. As far as the topic goes I do have 3 hd access charges that are then credited back to my account. For example:

09/17/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access $-3.00 $0.00
09/17/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$3.00	$0.00


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Account Name: A
Billing Date: 27th
Charges Added: 13th

Service: Total Choice Plus; NFL ST/w SF; HD Access; HBO, Showtime; Sports Pack; NBA LP


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

account name: G
charged on the 15th


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Account Name: j
Billing Date: 14th
Charges Added: 15th


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

These changes just appeared in my account today sometime they weren't there this morning though.I don't know why u guys are listing the first letter of your last name as I would guess that has nothing to do with the order since mine begins with C.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Charges added 9/19

Account Name begins with R
Billing date is the 2nd


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

The new HD authorization charges -- if that's what they are -- haven't appeared on my account. This may or may not be relevant to anything, but when I called a few weeks ago to set up a service call, the CSR apologized for how much time it was taking her to transfer all of my info from one computer system to another. She said they were doing it for everybody.


----------



## mfrost (Dec 17, 2006)

No new billing charges for me yet.

Name starts with F
Billing date 13th


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

I have HD Access, Sports HD, Cinemax HD and Starz HD, but no HBO HD nor Showtime HD on my bill.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have Premier and HD DVRs and my charges were added on the 18th.


----------



## csecnet (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine is:
Account Name: D
Billing Date: 22nd
Charges Added: 9/15


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Whether the charges were the original delay or not, I'd be very surprised if they turned on the new channels with so many have issues on 498/499.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

If you are refeering to the HD Access charge added and then removed. Mine were added 9/15/07. Billing date on 22 and last name "L".


----------



## tjdevaul (Oct 28, 2006)

d
09/11/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/11/2007 HD Access $-7.33 $-0.48 
09/11/2007 HD Access $7.33 $0.48 

Billing Date 9/3


----------



## whiteyanderson (Sep 19, 2007)

we've had D* and HD w/ HBO and SHO access for a good while now. but, being the HD glutton i am, once the "supposed" launch date came closer, i upgraded to premier. 

so in short 

name -Z
looks like billing cycle starts/ ends around the 30th of each month.

9/19 HD access $-3.66 
9/19 HD access $3.66

still have not seen any HD activity yet for the upcoming sports, cinemax or starz HD yet though. 

now the race is on to see if we get new HD before OS Leopard is released...


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

Nothing yet.... (at least the big list)

account name: J
statement date: 09/08/07
package: 
DIRECTV DVR Service
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
HD Access​
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.52 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $8.33 $0.52


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

My bill has had 'HD' service charges added and removed three times over the last few days... since 09/13/07.. 
last I checked there were back on my bill dated 09/21/07:
Want to tell me what is going on... and how much I owe DirecTV?? As even customer service can not give me a real 'total' for my current billing is at this time???!!!!
Recent Transactions View your Last StatementDate Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx PLUS HD DVR - Disconnect Adj $-60.66 $-3.22 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $45.06 $2.39 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx HD Access $8.66 $0.46 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx - 12 Mos Prog Crdt $-10.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.19 $0.38 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-5.19 $-0.38 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx HD Access $-8.66 $-0.46 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx To Our Valued Customer: - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx HD Access $8.66 $0.46 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.19 $0.38 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-5.19 $-0.38 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx HD Access $-8.66 $-0.46 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV DVR Service $-5.19 $0.00 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $-45.06 $-2.39 
09/21/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx PLUS HD DVR - Charge $60.66 $3.22 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $51.99 $2.76 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.44 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx3xxx Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.26 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx STARZ - Charge $12.00 $0.64 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx PLAYBOY TV - Charge $15.99 $0.85 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx4xxx Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.36 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx9xxx HD Access $9.99 $0.53


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

Still don't have the charges/credits, but, 480,481, and 489 are working fine.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Choice Extra + HD + DVR for me.

Looks like they added, then subtracted HD Access after the bill.
I've been a customer since July 19, 2007.

===== ACTIVITY AFTER THE STATEMENT DATE =======
09/19/2007	HD Access $-9.66
09/19/2007 HD Access $9.66


========================
==== LAST MONTHS BILL =======
========================
09/19/2007 - Payment - CCard $-77.41
09/19/2007	Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99
09/19/2007	Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99
09/19/2007	Leased Receiver $4.99
09/19/2007	DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99
09/19/2007	CHOICE XTRA - Charge $54.99
09/19/2007	DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99
09/19/2007	HD Access $9.99


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 HD Access $-2.33 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 HD Access $2.33 $0.00 
08/29/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx - Payment - CCard $-125.74 $0.00 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 HD Access $9.99 $0.00 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx9682 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.42 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.42 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx6389 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.42 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx6657 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.42 
08/24/2007 xxxxxxxx3788 Leased Receiver 

Does anyone know why I have "Leased Receiver" when I own ALL my receivers and have never leased in my life. I never complained because I believe there is a $4.99 fee per additional receiver (I have 4 total). Just curious


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

oudabashian said:


> Does anyone know why I have "Leased Receiver" when I own ALL my receivers and have never leased in my life. I never complained because I believe there is a $4.99 fee per additional receiver (I have 4 total). Just curious


Hmm, that's a head-scratcher.

I had one owned receiver and three leased and my bill shows "leased receiver" for two of those and "additional receiver - charge" for the owned one.

It's all $4.99 per additional receiver, perhaps it's just a matter of semantics in the billing system? Then again, if you were to cancel, perhaps they'd demand back all those receivers you own_!_ :eek2:


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx8551 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx2812 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx2812 PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx5246 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.25 
09/14/2007 xxxxxxxx6734 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.25 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx2812 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx2812 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx2812 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx2812 HD Access $9.99 $0.00 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charges---check!
Dish, receivers, BBCs, test channels---check!
New HD channels---failed!


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine is:
Account Name: B
Billing Date: 28nd
Charges Added: 9/13

9/13/2007	xxxxxxxx6041	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx6041	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx6041	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx6041	HD Access	$-8.33	$0.00
09/13/2007	xxxxxxxx6041	HD Access	$8.33	$0.00


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Finally showed up today.


----------



## john13154 (Apr 5, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> Hmm, that's a head-scratcher.
> 
> I had one owned receiver and three leased and my bill shows "leased receiver" for two of those and "additional receiver - charge" for the owned one.
> 
> It's all $4.99 per additional receiver, perhaps it's just a matter of semantics in the billing system? Then again, if you were to cancel, perhaps they'd demand back all those receivers you own_!_ :eek2:


If I'm not mistaken, aren't those really mirroring fees for the other receivers, D* just doesnt call it that.


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

M
25th
added/subtracted 9/23/07

Let's face it, I love DIRECTV, but they are overwhelmed with this effort right.


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

ops.....add *now* to the end of last sentence.


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

Last Statement Date: 09/03/07
Account Name: G
New Charges: 09/10/07


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I had an HD access charge on my recent activity statement, but it is due to the fact that I just received HD about 10 days ago. It was just the charge, without the adjustment.

I thought I was OK, until the 9300 test last night, when I received the 721 message on the test channels.

Going through D*'s website (add/change programming) and re-adding the HD service solved the problem. Immediately after my bill showed the HD access charge and credit lines and the test stations both came in for me.

If you haven't seen the HD charge/credit line items you should be able to force them by going through the website.


----------



## juliusfish (Sep 22, 2007)

Mine was a little strange

9/12 - HD Access $7.99
9/12 - Sports HD $0.00
9/12 - Starz HD $0.00
9/12 - Cinemax HD $0.00
9/12 - HD Access -$7.99
9/12 - HD Access $7.99

I was talking to a CSR about another issue (they cut the MSG feed in the middle of a pre-season hockey game) and after some discussion I managed to point out that I had been charged $7.99 extra for nothing in particular (I'd had the normal $10.99 HD Access charge just days before).

So she gave me a $15 credit...


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

john13154 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, aren't those really mirroring fees for the other receivers, D* just doesnt call it that.


Yep.


----------



## pmalve (Mar 31, 2003)

I went to the d website and went to upgrade programming. Just left checked what I already have and click save. Receiver turned off for about 5 seconds and then went back on. My account has been updated with new packages. Think that is why I got 721 on test channels last night. Wasnt awake enought o do that last night.


----------



## cdw63 (Sep 19, 2007)

I checked one of the forums last night and found the info about the 9300 and 9301 channels. I tried several times to get the channels but got the "channel not purchased" message. Someone posted that they had to sign in to their account and go to "change my programming" to fix the problem. I did this too and went through the process to change programming, but I didn't actually change anything because HD access was already checked. When I got to the summary screen it showed the HD access fee highlighted in yellow so I clicked "accept changes" or whatever it said and within seconds I was able to get channels 9300 and 9301. By that time it was after 3:00AM EDT, so one of the channels was showing some paid programming in SD but NGC was showing an episode of "Taboo'. It was perfect. Then I went back to look at my activity and found the charges.

09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx3587	HD Access $-6.99 $-0.45
09/23/2007	xxxxxxxx3587	HD Access	$6.99	$0.45
09/20/2007	xxxxxxxx	- 12 Mos prg Crdt	$-10.00	$0.00
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx	- Monthly Bill	$0.00	$0.00
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx3587	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$51.99	$3.38
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx3587	DIRECTV DVR Service	$5.99	$0.39
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9408	Additional Receiver - Charge	$4.99	$0.32
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx3587	HBO - Charge	$13.00	$0.85
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx8034	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.34
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx3587	HD Access	$9.99	$0.65

Someone else has probably already posted something similar to this, but maybe someone will find this information helpful. Also, prior to making my program changes, I was getting the "Congrats" message on 498 and the "confirmed working" message on 480 and 481, so I thought I was ready but apparently not.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

These "charges" showed up for me at around 5amET, well after the 9300 window closed. Hopefully, this test gave D* all the info they needed to find all the remaining bugs and fix them. I'm encouraged by the rapid response I saw on my account!
Will we get another chance to verify that this change fixed the 721 problem?


----------

